# Will College Choice Affect My Career?



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it correct that College Choice effect my carrier as a doctor ?
plz help !:?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont know about carrier but it will definitely effect your career :indifferent:


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont know about carrier but it will definitely effect your career :indifferent:


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

It won't affect any of the two 
At Bachelors level all you require is a degree. College doesn't matter much. You'll have an advantage with King Edward or Agha Khan. Though if you haven't scored that well, or don't have adequate residency experience, you will face problems while applying for Masters, or a job for that matter. Every other university will have the same weightage in the eyes of the in the end.
Same applies to any other form of study. University does make a difference at Masters level though! Make sure you choose a well reputed institution for your specialization. 
Good Luck


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Chachu said:


> It won't affect any of the two
> At Bachelors level all you require is a degree. College doesn't matter much. You'll have an advantage with King Edward or Agha Khan. Though if you haven't scored that well, or don't have adequate residency experience, you will face problems while applying for Masters, or a job for that matter. Every other university will have the same weightage in the eyes of the in the end.
> Same applies to any other form of study. University does make a difference at Masters level though! Make sure you choose a well reputed institution for your specialization.
> Good Luck


Sorry for the spelling !
So it is safe if i study there right?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

vortex said:


> Sorry for the spelling !
> So it is safe if i study there right?


Study where?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Chachu said:


> Study where?


I mean choice of a college is not a big issue if it is recognized by PM&DC and is in the list of college approved by USA.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

*What's Special About AKU?*



Chachu said:


> It won't affect any of the two
> At Bachelors level all you require is a degree. College doesn't matter much. You'll have an advantage with King Edward or Agha Khan. Though if you haven't scored that well, or don't have adequate residency experience, you will face problems while applying for Masters, or a job for that matter. Every other university will have the same weightage in the eyes of the in the end.
> Same applies to any other form of study. University does make a difference at Masters level though! Make sure you choose a well reputed institution for your specialization.
> Good Luck


I know this is rather late, but what difference exactly will AKU or KE have on my career? Three of my friends are going to AKU and I get to go to AIMC. What affect will that have one my career as opposed to them? At the end of the day doesn't everything depend on your USMLE score-if you're planning to go to US that is.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Arshman1995 said:


> I know this is rather late, but what difference exactly will AKU or KE have on my career? Three of my friends are going to AKU and I get to go to AIMC. What affect will that have one my career as opposed to them? At the end of the day doesn't everything depend on your USMLE score-if you're planning to go to US that is.


Yes it all depends on ure Prof exams marks and USMLE . But studing in a better institution gives u better teachers and better facilities to be able to score well . Thats it .


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Chachu said:


> It won't affect any of the two
> At Bachelors level all you require is a degree. College doesn't matter much. You'll have an advantage with King Edward or Agha Khan. Though if you haven't scored that well, or don't have adequate residency experience, you will face problems while applying for Masters, or a job for that matter. Every other university will have the same weightage in the eyes of the in the end.
> Same applies to any other form of study. University does make a difference at Masters level though! Make sure you choose a well reputed institution for your specialization.
> Good Luck


According to you dude if i complete my MBBS from shifa or Islam medical college ( Hope know1 knows, its newly built private college in sialkot ) i would be ranked the same? My degree from either college would have the same weightage if i applies for USMLE or residency in America?
Can you please further elaborate it keeping in view the progress of Shifa in next 5 years.
Because i or any1 else would be completing his degree probably in 2017.


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

depends if it is airbus or boeing . ok sorry i am out


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Yes it all depends on ure Prof exams marks and USMLE . But studing in a better institution gives u better teachers and better facilities to be able to score well . Thats it .


Well your point is right..but what about students who can't afford private medical colleges? I am an Alevels student and so duhh I didn't score very high on the mcat and I can't afford private medical colleges.... If I get admitted to let's say fmdc..the possibility is well 0.0000000000001 percent..but still by some miracle I get selected...can I give the usmle and study abroad? Fmdc is recognized by pmdc...but it's not recognozed by WHO or AVICENNA .....will I be eligible? Fmdc is going to admit its second batch this year..so it's a very new medical college like Islam central medical college..is there any chance that I can study abroad like in England Canada America or Australia after I graduate from this medical college?


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

zarmeen131 said:


> Well your point is right..but what about students who can't afford private medical colleges? I am an Alevels student and so duhh I didn't score very high on the mcat and I can't afford private medical colleges.... If I get admitted to let's say fmdc..the possibility is well 0.0000000000001 percent..but still by some miracle I get selected...can I give the usmle and study abroad? Fmdc is recognized by pmdc...but it's not recognozed by WHO or AVICENNA .....will I be eligible? Fmdc is going to admit its second batch this year..so it's a very new medical college like Islam central medical college..is there any chance that I can study abroad like in England Canada America or Australia after I graduate from this medical college?


AoA bro, so u cant afford private medical colleges in pakistan. If u want to do MBBS u can go to CHINA although the chinese medical college will be not recogized by PMDC but when u complete ur studies there ,u wil come here and give a test in PMDC after u pass ur test u can practice in pakistan also . chinese medical colleges are recognized by WHO. there fees is also less 1 of my friend is going this year so he tell me that the cost of 5 year studies is about 10 lac. it include hostel and food also. if u need further details msg me i will tell u


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Man u gtta go to some place approved by the WHO atleast . Only then are u going to be eligible for licensing exams in the USA (USMLE) or else where in europe . Plus going abroad for post graduate is quite expensive as well esp USA UK


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Man u gtta go to some place approved by the WHO atleast . Only then are u going to be eligible for licensing exams in the USA (USMLE) or else where in europe . Plus going abroad for post graduate is quite expensive as well esp USA UK


nooo!!..:'(...do you think that fmdc will be recognized in the future by WHO??..is there any chance??..i was hoping to get a job like in call centres etc..and earn money and save for post graduation..but if this is the case then i dont know what to do!!..can you please advice??


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

vortex said:


> AoA bro, so u cant afford private medical colleges in pakistan. If u want to do MBBS u can go to CHINA although the chinese medical college will be not recogized by PMDC but when u complete ur studies there ,u wil come here and give a test in PMDC after u pass ur test u can practice in pakistan also . chinese medical colleges are recognized by WHO. there fees is also less 1 of my friend is going this year so he tell me that the cost of 5 year studies is about 10 lac. it include hostel and food also. if u need further details msg me i will tell u


thank you for the offer but the problem is that my parents wont agree for china.....
but still message me the details..it wouldnt hurt to read about it..


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Man u gtta go to some place approved by the WHO atleast . Only then are u going to be eligible for licensing exams in the USA (USMLE) or else where in europe . Plus going abroad for post graduate is quite expensive as well esp USA UK


i had an excellent result both in my olevels and alevels..i had 7 A*s and 2 As in olevels..computer studies was my extra subject..and in alevels i got 3 As in bio chem and phy..and i had a B in english and C in math..but even after such a result it hurts to see that i can literally go nowhere because i have no money! and the students had worse grades..literally D's and E's..they are studying in like great medical and engineering colleges because they can afford!..i'm loosing my faith in the saying that HARD WORK PAYS..it didnt pay ME..


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a long time, so I didn't get to see your posts, and so couldn't reply to them. I wish there was some notification if someone quoted your post.


Arshman1995 said:


> I know this is rather late, but what difference exactly will AKU or KE have on my career? Three of my friends are going to AKU and I get to go to AIMC. What affect will that have one my career as opposed to them? At the end of the day doesn't everything depend on your USMLE score-if you're planning to go to US that is.


The reason I mentioned these two are because they have a brand name that has being recognized for a long time now. K.E is quite an old institute, and has quite a large alumni base. So wherever you go across the globe, there seems to be a reputation of a KE graduate, as compared to any other (from your country that is), so basically you have a reputational advantage.
Agha Khan's reputation has sky rocketed in a short whiile, given it's latest technology and equipment. It's teaching standards and modern curriculum. It's the only university from which you can transfer your credit hours to a US Med school (as I've heard) and complete your degree there. So again, an advantage




Arslan Chaudry said:


> According to you dude if i complete my MBBS from shifa or Islam medical college ( Hope know1 knows, its newly built private college in sialkot ) i would be ranked the same? My degree from either college would have the same weightage if i applies for USMLE or residency in America?
> Can you please further elaborate it keeping in view the progress of Shifa in next 5 years.
> Because i or any1 else would be completing his degree probably in 2017.


Regarding Shifa, there own faculty are a bit confused about the future of the college. I mean when asked the question about their recently introduced modular system, they don't give satisfactory answers and just hope that things get steady in a couple of years. Half of the current students going through the system have complained that these people don't know what they're doing.
So my guess is: In a couple of years either Shifa will get promoted next to Agha Khan, and get steady in its tracks, that way you will be quite a successful graduate Inshallah. Or they will revise their system and get degraded once again, and you might have a hard time being it's graduate (God forbid).


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

zarmeen131 said:


> i had an excellent result both in my olevels and alevels..i had 7 A*s and 2 As in olevels..computer studies was my extra subject..and in alevels i got 3 As in bio chem and phy..and i had a B in english and C in math..but even after such a result it hurts to see that i can literally go nowhere because i have no money! and the students had worse grades..literally D's and E's..they are studying in like great medical and engineering colleges because they can afford!..i'm loosing my faith in the saying that HARD WORK PAYS..it didnt pay ME..


Don't worry Zarmeen. Remember FMDC is a federal institute; it automatically means it's in the govt/public sector. In Pakistan, Govt. will always prefer graduates from their own sectors rather than the private ones. It'll surely be recognised by WHO in a couple of years, as they produce their first batch of graduates. The process only takes a few weeks to a month max. When you graduate, you will not be ranked any lower than an RMC grad Inshallah. Ignore the stereotypical views, those are held by non-professionals only. As far as your business is concerned, you are at par with any other govt. college, being an FMDC grad. Good Luck


----------



## hannabell (Apr 12, 2013)

*College Selection*

Experts from the University of California, LA, found in a recent study of freshman students that price is a huge factor in university selection. It should be. Tuition is going up along with debt loads and joblessness for recent graduates. Learn more at: personalmoneynetwork about "Cost a major factor in college selection"


----------

